# Galère gravure cd



## Kamthaka (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Je suis sur PPC G4 10.4.11
Pas moyen de graver des CD vierges Memorex 700mb, avec galère monstre pour ouvrir ensuite la trappe du graveur. C'est la première fois en 8 ans que je galère comme ça. Code erreur : 0 x 8002006E. J'ai regardé sur le net et trouvé pas mal de choses. Autorisations, mémoire... J'ai tout essayé, rien ne marche. J'en arrive à la conclusion que les CD sont défectueux ou incompatibles, malgrès ce qui est écrit sur le pack. Symptômes les plus bizarres :
- quand j'insère un CD et que je lis les infos le concernant, le Mac le reconnait comme un DVD Pioneer !
- en cours de gravure, un verrou s'installe sur le CD.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## lappartien (25 Octobre 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/pb-gravure-0x8002006e-238230.html


----------



## NCPMACG (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Même code d'erreur (0X8002006E).
J'ai démonté le dessous (batterie + 8 visses). J'ai aspiré ce que j'ai pu (cela ne doit d'ailleurs pas faire de mal aux ventilateurs), ainsi que l'entrée du logement des cd.
Au passage, je pense que cela devrait fonctionner en aspirant juste l'entrée du logement des cd.
Cela re-fonctionne.
J'espère que ce message pourra vous servir...
Nicolas


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

ah si! t'aurais pas acheté les cds nouvelles normes qui fait que ton graveur sur G4 ppc est obsolète?....


----------



## esv^^ (14 Mars 2012)

et tu est sur que ton graveur fonctionne bien?
J'avais le même problème sur un iMac G5 et la gravure était possible uniquement à partir d'un lecteur externe...


----------

